
DigitalOcean Marketplace - mostafah
https://blog.digitalocean.com/introducing-digitalocean-marketplace/
======
gramakri
Congrats DO team, very excited about this launch!

We ([https://cloudron.io](https://cloudron.io)) submitted our image last month
and it was tested and approved in a few days. Loved the fact that the DO team
is so agile and the dev process to get ourselves listed was fairly trivial as
well.

If someone has questions about how to create these 1-click images or the
approval process, I am happy to answer them from a vendor point of view.

~~~
smeeg
+1 here, great experience working with the DO team. Super easy and responsive.

------
arikfr
Happy to see this out and public!

We (Redash) had public AMIs for AWS and GCP for a long time now. But recently
started the process of creating a proper marketplace listing with them and
DigitalOcean. Needless to say that we're still working on the AWS and GCP
listing, while the DigitalOcean one is already live. As with everything, they
created a simple and nice experience for the vendors.

~~~
ranbena
Redash + DigitalOcean ᕦ(ò_óˇ)ᕤ

------
heavymark
I'm confused for years there have been a large collection of 1-click options
when logged in. It says here WordPress for instance is New but that has been
there forever. Can someone explain how Marketplace currently is different than
the 1 click options we have long already have? The main issue has been with
WordPress which I imagine is your most popular 1 click option is that it runs
on LAMP rather than LEMP (the more modern recommended option). Does this "new"
version resolve that? Or am I missing something?

~~~
the_common_man
This is like aws marketplace where vendors can make images instead of digital
ocean making images

~~~
heavymark
That what I was thinking, but they feature ones created by DO there and even
label as new for instance for WordPress, so was wondering what was new about
the WordPress one click option for instance since already exists.

------
eddiezane
Eddie from the DigitalOcean DevRel team here. We're looking to partner with
all the folks to help support and deliver open source and vendor software
easily. Here to answer what I can.

~~~
breakingcups
The only true benefit turnkey 1-click software truly offers me is not having
to worry about configuration and backups, but ironically I always find myself
too worried about backups or data integrity to use these types of platforms.

Do you have or are you planning to have a centralized way for these apps to
perform and restore backups or is that handled by each partner themselves?

~~~
eddiezane
All of these images are deployed directly onto a Droplet which has access to
all standard features including backups [0].

0:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/docs/images/backups/overview/](https://www.digitalocean.com/docs/images/backups/overview/)

------
akamor
Eddie, I think it would be neat if we could build vendor images by just
supplying docker containers with maybe some type of config.

At Tonic ([https://tonic.ai](https://tonic.ai)) we do on-prem deploys with
docker containers and docker-compose. Its seamless and would be great to use
that same flow for Digital Ocean marketplace.

~~~
arikfr
We (Redash) have a similar setup (Docker Compose based) and we used Packer to
build the DigitalOcean image. Our setup is public on GitHub, in case you want
to copy:

[https://github.com/getredash/setup](https://github.com/getredash/setup)

~~~
akamor
Thats awesome. Thanks a lot, arikfr.

------
codeaken
Can you as a vendor charge for your images or do you need to publish your work
free of charge?

~~~
mrclark411
And if you can charge - what are the terms?

~~~
eddiezane
Terms to come as we build out billing this year. Anything specific you'd like
to see?

~~~
drchiu
Will you be offering the ability for the vendors to build on a recurring
basis? Thanks!

~~~
eddiezane
Not sure if you mean `build` or `bill`.

Build: Yup, this is a self service approach where vendors can resubmit images
whenever and we can quickly approve.

Bill: Can't confirm any details yet but made sure to note down the request.

~~~
drchiu
I meant “bill,” but thanks for both answers!

------
gorkemcetin
That was a great move and congrats DO team! We (Countly,
[https://count.ly](https://count.ly)) have approach Digital Ocean a few months
ago, and we had a very productive email exchange - after a few days, our
product was on DO Marketplace.

------
vbtechguy
nice just needs more centos compatibility
[https://ideas.digitalocean.com/ideas/DO-I-2983](https://ideas.digitalocean.com/ideas/DO-I-2983)

------
dirtylowprofile
I have an existing GitLab hosted on DO, what are the chances of migrating to
Enterprise Edition?

------
intellix
Would love a one click option that creates a VPN that works in China and
Netflix

~~~
rahimnathwani
Might be hard to find, as Netflix blocks the IP address ranges of major cloud
providers, presumably including DigitalOcean.

